# Equipment?



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Alright guys I got the car now so that is the first part but now I'm thinking I was looking at all those little screws and such. I don't have the tools for this thing. So my questions for ya'll is what are some must haves? Such as tools is there a kit to buy or is it better/cheaper to buy individual? What are some things that are not must haves but there so nice to have you don't mind spending the money? 

I guess my overall question is what are things I need to buy in order to tune/work on this car and others in general?


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

A good set of allen wrenches, socket wrenches(just need 2 or 3 sized, 1/4, 3/8, and 5/16(use you have MIP CVD's), and a GLOW PLUG WRENCH is a must if you have a nitro vehicle(used to change the plug out, you can get a socket wrench for this as well but the plug wrenches are designed to hold the plug while upside down)), a tuning screw driver(can be one of those small pocket screw drivers, they work well), hobby knife, and cleaning brush. Allen wrenches are a must, AE, LOSI, HUDY are all top quality and last for a very very long time. Handle sockets from Walmart or a hardware store work great, LOSI and HUDY both make them as well but may cost more. An old toothbrush is a great tool to help clean the vehicle.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

alright sweet. I did buy that glow plug wrench and a little fuel tank but didn't want to give them anymore business then that.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Add a camber gauge to Tols list. Come to think of it, I didnt check it before giving you the truck. As far as tool boxes, everyone has different preferences. I like a tackle box. The kind that has all the little compartments on top. Its easy to find the smaller tools that way. And pick ya up a couple of those plastic boxes that they use on the soft side tackle bags. They are great for keeping things like extra glow plugs, screws etc.


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

Gary said:


> Add a camber gauge to Tols list. Come to think of it, I didnt check it before giving you the truck. As far as tool boxes, everyone has different preferences. I like a tackle box. The kind that has all the little compartments on top. Its easy to find the smaller tools that way. And pick ya up a couple of those plastic boxes that they use on the soft side tackle bags. They are great for keeping things like extra glow plugs, screws etc.


Gary,

Where do you get a camber gauge?


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

I bought some decent Metric nutdrivers on eBay from this lady. She has other tools and R/C stuff. I highly recommend her based on my experience; prompt emails and shipping.

http://stores.ebay.com/Denises-Rc-Outlet


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Cope said:


> I bought some decent Metric nutdrivers on eBay from this lady. She has other tools and R/C stuff. I highly recommend her based on my experience; prompt emails and shipping.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Denises-Rc-Outlet


You should be able to pick up a camber gauge at just about any decent hobby shop that carries car stuff.

Theres nothing wrong with using EBay, or mail order. It seems to be alot more acceptible now days than back several years ago. I allways bought my stuff from the shop at the track I raced at. The sales at the shop is what kept the track open. But there isnt many track/shops left. I can only think of 3.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Cope, this is the most popular one. Mine is about 10 years old. LOL.

$9.50

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXEV13&P=7


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

Gary said:


> You should be able to pick up a camber gauge at just about any decent hobby shop that carries car stuff.
> 
> Theres nothing wrong with using EBay, or mail order. It seems to be alot more acceptible now days than back several years ago. I allways bought my stuff from the shop at the track I raced at. The sales at the shop is what kept the track open. But there isnt many track/shops left. I can only think of 3.


I didn't see the nut drivers at M&M or Hobby Town, but their allen wrenches were $24-29, and for once in a blue moon, these for $15.95 made a lot of sense. I try to spend as much as I can locally, and go eBay when I can't find it or the local price is too insane.


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

Gary said:


> Cope, this is the most popular one. Mine is about 10 years old. LOL.
> 
> $9.50
> 
> http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXEV13&P=7


Thanks Gary.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Cope said:


> I didn't see the nut drivers at M&M or Hobby Town, but their allen wrenches were $24-29, and for once in a blue moon, these for $15.95 made a lot of sense. I try to spend as much as I can locally, and go eBay when I can't find it or the local price is too insane.


You bring up a good point. The thing about allen wrenches are, you can go with cheap, and face stripping heads that can cost you more later. Cheap allen head wrenches are , well, cheap. The tolerances are not held well at all. The higher end wrenches are machined and hardened and you most likely wont strip the heads on the smaller screws.

Im not sure about metric sizes, but a MUST on SAE cars, are the 0.050" and the 1/16th". Go for the ones that have machined heads, and are hardened.


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

When I said socket wrenches I ment Nut Drivers, Sorry earlier I had a brain fart and could not think of the correct name of them for anything.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

If you are running gas, you might want a digital thermometer.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> If you are running gas, you might want a digital thermometer.


I gave him one, and thanks for bringing it up.

You used it right?


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

that I did Gary unless I am a moron me and another guy was looking at it last night and it never got over 100. I took it just like you said to holding it over the engine.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

100?

New battery time! Make sure its farenheit and not C also!


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

good point I'm going to make one more little "test run" and I will check it. Will it tell me or have a C?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

It has an option for C or F. The book should be in the folder I gave you. I forget how it works honestly.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Well you were right. It was on C. I just used that I didn't have no stinkin time to read no books came on google and got me a conversion. It was running at 212 after 1/2 tank of gas. How do people only have cars and sell them when they say only 3 tanks ran through them? I've only had mine to run at night and I've already done 3 tanks hahahaa...


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Seaweed said:


> Well you were right. It was on C. I just used that I didn't have no stinkin time to read no books came on google and got me a conversion. It was running at 212 after 1/2 tank of gas. How do people only have cars and sell them when they say only 3 tanks ran through them? I've only had mine to run at night and I've already done 3 tanks hahahaa...


Yup, that is about right. They see it at the store, think its awesome, fall in love or better yet, go to a race at the track, fall in love with the sound and speed, buy it and three tanks later and some tuning related issues, they sell it cause "its too much of a hassel" or a PITA. Again, another reason to be hooked up with some guys that can lead and guide ya.

I really encourage you to get to K&M tomorrow night and run with Lyn and Ronnie - they will not steer you wrong and will give you some of that OJT you need right now.

GIT R DUN AND HAVE SUM FUN!

PD2


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Jim Sheffield won a nice set of allen wrenches at the Grudge Match. Maybe he will be willing to sell them. If you come to the thing at K&M tonight, you will probably see him there.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Unfortuantly I can't make it. However tell him and I'm sure I would probably buy them. Does he post here?


----------

